
Devuan Jessie 1.0.0 stable release (LTS) - doener
https://devuan.org/os/debian-fork/stable-jessie-announce-052517
======
frodob12
[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=832508](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=832508)

Last i looked no-one wanted to maintain the shim, upstream looked dead, but
things may have changed.

